# Mar tempestuoso nos Açores - 7 Outubro 2010



## fablept (25 Nov 2010 às 17:15)

_Travessia da ilha do Pico (Açores) para a ilha das Flores no dia 7 de Outubro de 2010, imagem filmadas a bordo do Navio "SETE CIDADES" por Antonio Mesquita,(tripulante). A  posição era a 16 milhas da Horta (Faial) de rumo ás Flores. As vagas ultrapassaram os 10 metros e foi registado uma vaga ao largo da Graciosa de 16 metros. O vento chegou aos 100 Km/hora._


----------



## Pirata (27 Nov 2010 às 14:04)

Belo video. Uma das coisas que me veio a cabeca foi: " Aiiii o meu rico carro! A Levar com aquela agua salgada toda!" .


----------



## fablept (28 Nov 2010 às 02:30)

Pirata disse:


> Belo video. Uma das coisas que me veio a cabeca foi: " Aiiii o meu rico carro! A Levar com aquela agua salgada toda!" .



Não quiseram pagar mais para o carro ir dentro de um contentor, sujeitam-se lol

Até admiro como é que nenhum carro capotou com aquelas ondas..


----------



## Knyght (28 Nov 2010 às 08:31)

fablept disse:


> Não quiseram pagar mais para o carro ir dentro de um contentor, sujeitam-se lol
> 
> Até admiro como é que nenhum carro capotou com aquelas ondas..



Isso também eu também pergunto-me...


----------

